# 80 fry!!!!!



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

my swordtail female that i posted about earlier just had 80 fry!!! 20 or so look still born and she died afterward.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

That's alot of babies, sorry about the mama fish.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow! Have fun naming them!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats on the fry. Im sorry to here about the mom.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

yay for the fry.. its always like christmas to me when i watch one of my fish give birth, im sorry about the mommy but good luck with the babies


----------

